# X-Rays on pregnant animals?



## MicheleKC87

I was watching something on animal planet (animal cops, or something like that), and they were rescuing bunny rabbits from, I think it was an animal hording situation. The vets thought that three rabbits were pregnant so the did X-Rays to confirm it. They were pregnant. 

People aren't suppose to have X-Rays done if they might be pregnant because the radiation is dangerous. Shouldn't it be the same for animals? Can't they do a pregnancy test or an ultrasound to confirm pregnancy? 

I don't know, but this disturbed me a little bit.

I was just wondering, Is this how they confirm a pregnancy with all animals. When a breeder wants to confirm a pregnancy, is this what is done?


----------



## Rainheart

I always wondered about this too.

The vet I work for we do X-rays to count puppies for a breeder. They never do Ultrasounds.


----------



## MicheleKC87

Rainheart said:


> I always wondered about this too.
> 
> The vet I work for we do X-rays to count puppies for a breeder. They never do Ultrasounds.


That's just weird to me.


----------



## AmbikaGR

In my opinion it is much better and safer to do ultrasound but an xray gives a much better picture when it comes to numbers. Ultrasounds are more expensive and not available at many vet practices.


----------



## MicheleKC87

AmbikaGR said:


> In my opinion it is much better and safer to do ultrasound but an xray gives a much better picture when it comes to numbers. Ultrasounds are more expensive and not available at many vet practices.


Yeah, but if I was a breeder, I think I would just wait til the puppies were born to see the numbers. Unless they are taking deposits before the babies are born. I would still wait. If it's dangerous for people, it's dangerous for animals.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I won't do x-rays unless there is a serious problem with the whelping. I do ultrasound to determine pregnancy and get an idea of the number of puppies, but that's it. But, I do have oxytocsin on hand to use as a clean out shot but that doesn't happen until I can't feel any more puppies.

I have been told that the greatest danger from x-rays is when the cells are rapidly dividing, so you would not x-ray early in a pregnancy but that x-rays right before birth are "safe." I still won't chance it, but that's me.


----------



## GoldenSummer

MicheleKC87 said:


> Yeah, but if I was a breeder, I think I would just wait til the puppies were born to see the numbers. Unless they are taking deposits before the babies are born. I would still wait. If it's dangerous for people, it's dangerous for animals.


 
actually our breeder had an experience that she told us about when we were there to pick Tyson up. She said it was one of her litters a few years ago that she had taken the dog in for xrays to know how many pups there were... later when the dog actually started birthing she birthed all but one puppy who I guess didn't want to come out. Anyways, because of the xray she knew there was another puppy in there so was able to give the dog something to help her birth the other puppy. If she hadn't known the number and the puppy had stayed up there it would of been really dangerous and possibly deadly for everyone. So though I don't personally have experience or know much about it... I think xraying to know how many puppies there are that should come out is a safety thing, though I agree the radiation could and probably is to some degree dangerous.


----------



## MicheleKC87

GoldenSummer said:


> actually our breeder had an experience that she told us about when we were there to pick Tyson up. She said it was one of her litters a few years ago that she had taken the dog in for xrays to know how many pups there were... later when the dog actually started birthing she birthed all but one puppy who I guess didn't want to come out. Anyways, because of the xray she knew there was another puppy in there so was able to give the dog something to help her birth the other puppy. If she hadn't known the number and the puppy had stayed up there it would of been really dangerous and possibly deadly for everyone. So though I don't personally have experience or know much about it... I think xraying to know how many puppies there are that should come out is a safety thing, though I agree the radiation could and probably is to some degree dangerous.


Oh, well that's really lucky that they knew that. But I do wonder if the radiation could cause some kind a deformity, or possibly cancer? It just seems too dangerous to me.


----------



## GoldenSummer

I think if done early it might be more of a risk? but I think if its closer to the due date maybe its safer since they've already grown? I don't know, to be honest I don't remember ever hearing human deformity or issues from humans when they use to xray for babies before ultrasounds and stuff though I'm sure there were probably some cases since its no longer done. I think to do it every litter though that the concern would be more for the dame and what it might do to her.. Even as advanced as we are for ourselves and our pets, theres always risks with birthing and pregnacies, I guess it depends on the indivudal. you weigh the options and pick the one that they feel works best for them.


----------



## The Trio

Ok since I am an x-ray tech I will chime in. X-rays are the most dangerous during a humans first trimester. You actually get more radiation from the ground in one year than you will get from 80 chest x-rays. While I agree that x-rays are not good for you in large doses they will not do any permanent damage unless you have a LOT of them. Doing an x-ray on a pregnant bitch after 28 days will not hurt the puppies as much if she was in the first 2 weeks which is about the same as the first trimester. Now ultrasound on the other hand is not as damaging, but you have to remember it is comprised of sound waves. Babies do not like it and after many many studies researchers have found that to many ultrasounds will damage a baby's hearing. I have done many x-rays on pregnant women and while it is not great sometimes it is medically necessary.


----------

